# No remorse as final divorce approaches,frustrated



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

The divorce decree is about to be signed by the two of us and I'm still angry. I know I'll never fully understand the person she has become. I know forgiveness for what she has done (lies, infedility, abandoning the family) will come easier (and some of it has) than her leaving her kids to live in another state. That I find much harder to forgive and can only hope time can help.

She's shown no remorse for leaving and starting another life from her family. When she chats with the kids I get the sense there is a ton of guilt on her shoulders, but if so she hides it. But no apologies to the kids or I. Nothing. 

The day I finally threw in the towel and said I am done and want a divorce she said "ok, let's start working on that". Never asked me "why"?

The day we finished mediation she hugged me and said she was happy that the limbo "we" were in is over. Whatever. I know seeing her as a mentally sick person helps me sympathize, but it doesn't excuse her actions.

I don't want to dwell on thinking when is she going to apologize to me and the kids. It's hard sometimes. I've come a long ways since my first time being on TAM and being clueless and stubborn with much of the advice on here. But I am at peace with divorcing her and the part I'm stubborn with is that even if she apologizes, I'm not taking her back. So why should I care? Has anyone here felt the same? If so, what helped you get past some of these potholes on your way to healing from something like this.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Houston,
Sounds like she is still somewhat in the fog. Don't expect much remorse out of her. She had hardened her heart and her level of pride is way too high. I wouldn't waste another thought on getting an apology. In her warped mind she didn't do anything wrong and there is a million things that justify her actions, so she thinks. I recommend feeling better knowing she is almost gone and that you don't have that huge albatross around your neck.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine did apologize but with crocodile tears. Even then it doesn't undo what she had done so no point in expecting or hearing their apoligies.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Its a trap sometimes. We think we want to hear an apology and them if it happens we torture ourselves if we take them back or say no (then we start feeling guilty) sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

